

Stop doing class-oriented programming - mmayernick
http://semweb.tumblr.com/post/4752956926/why-you-should-stop-doing-class-oriented-programming

======
seasoup
This is probably closer to what you are looking for around object oriented
programming. Javascript uses this.

Prototype-based Object Oriented programming:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prototype-based_programming>

------
dkersten
Following on from the Alan Kay quote, it seems fitting that he also said this:

 _It is unfortunate that much of what is called “object-oriented programming”
today is simply old style programming with fancier constructs_

Sadly, I don't remember offhand where I saw him say that.

